# AQUAERO 6, eine Erweiterung des Aquaero 5!



## MPH_the_Legend (31. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Habe gerade den Nachfolger des Aquaero 5 gefunden.
Jetzt baue ich definitiv im Oktober meine Wasser Kühlung 

Aquaero 6:

aquaero 6 Performance Demonstration - YouTube
Aqua Computer Homepage - aquaero 6 mit brachialer Leistung

Mich interresiert auch eure Meinung dazu, deswegen eine kleine Umfrage:

1: Beeindruckt 
2: Naja geht so 
3: Das interresiert mich nicht


----------



## Special-PK (31. August 2013)

*AW: AQUAERO 6 ablöse des AQUAERO 5 !!!*

Ich steuer meine Lüfter mit einer Aquastream XT aber mit der kann ich keine Lüfterkurve definieren und das würde ich gerne ändern. Sowohl die Xt als die Aquaero5 kann man eigentlich nur als Drehzahlgeber benutzen und man musste noch extra Module für der Stromversorgung der Lüfter kaufen und diese zusätzlich im Gehäuse unterbringen. Bei der Aquaero5 gab es die Möglichkeit die poweradjust in ein weitern Einbauschacht unterzubringen aber das wollte ich nicht.
Damals hatte ich dann einfach eine poweramp gekauft, an die Xt angeschlossen und es funktionierte. Aber ohne Lüfterkurve...
Wenn die Aquaero6 nicht mehr kostet als die 5er Version, dann werde ich eine im Oktober bestellen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (31. August 2013)

*AW: AQUAERO 6 ablöse des AQUAERO 5 !!!*

Ja ich werde mir die Aquaero 6 XT version holen 
Bin auch auf die neue Aquasuite 2013 (Software zur Steuerung) gespannt 

Hier die Preise von der Aquacomputer Seite, habe ich auch oben verlinkt:



> Somit bleibt der günstige Einstieg ab 59€ (aquaero 5 LT) in die aquaero-Welt erhalten und endet mit dem aquaero 6 XT bei 179,90€. Das aquaero 6 PRO werden wir für 149€ ab Anfang Oktober anbieten. Zu diesem Termin wird es auch die nächste Version der aquasuite 2013 mit vielen Verbesserungen und Erweiterungen geben - natürlich kostenlos.


----------



## Shoggy (31. August 2013)

*AW: AQUAERO 6 ablöse des AQUAERO 5 !!!*

Der Titel ist insofern nicht richtig da das aquaero 5 weiterhin erhalten bleibt. Das liegt schon alleine im günstigeren Preis begründet da schon in der Planungsphase klar war, dass wir beim 6er den Preis nicht halten können. Die Schaltregelung ist deutlich aufwendiger und die Bauteile auch teurer.

Die "neue" Software (ich könnte Stephan für den Satz schlagen... *g*) ist nichts anderes als einfach nur das nächste Update der aquasuite. Wer hier irgendetwas bahnbrechendes erwartet -> nein! Da das 5er und 6er die gleiche Basis haben wird es auch da keinen Unterschied geben. Im Grunde wird das wie beim 3.07 und 4.00. Unterschiedliche Hardware aber gleiche Software und Funktionen (Leistungswerte und passive Bauteile wie Schutzschaltungen mal außen vor gelassen).


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (31. August 2013)

*AW: AQUAERO 6, eine Erweiterung des Aquaero 5 !!!*

Habe es geändert, tut mir leid für die falsche Formulierung.


----------



## huberei (1. September 2013)

*AW: AQUAERO 6, eine Erweiterung des Aquaero 5 !!!*

werde wohl beim 5er bleiben, da ich diese mega power schlicht nicht brauchen werden.


----------



## Kurry (1. September 2013)

Die Power ist wohl auch nicht der Hauptgrund zu wechseln. Die nichtmehr vorhandene Wärmeentwicklung ist genial. Super genial wird's dann, wenn die LT Version verkauft wird, und das AE an einer beliebigen Stelle versteckt werden kann!


----------



## Coldhardt (1. September 2013)

Hmm, ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir einen T-Balancer oder einen Aquaero holen soll...Wird nicht für Wasser genutzt, sondern nur für Lüfter/LEDs. Was meint ihr?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. September 2013)

*AW: AQUAERO 6, eine Erweiterung des Aquaero 5 !!!*

Ich habe bereits Zwei "aquaero 5 Pro", bin zurzeit nicht genötigt umzusteigen 
Aber dennoch habe ich "Beeindruckt" bei der Umfrage gewählt.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2013)

Kurry schrieb:


> Die Power ist wohl auch nicht der Hauptgrund zu wechseln. Die nichtmehr vorhandene Wärmeentwicklung ist genial. Super genial wird's dann, wenn die LT Version verkauft wird, und das AE an einer beliebigen Stelle versteckt werden kann!


 
Das LT bleibt aber wohl in der 5er Generation und damit mit Analog-Endstufen. Das aquaero 6 wird´s laut News nur als Pro und XT geben.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. September 2013)

Na endlich, aquatuning ist im digitalen Zeitalter angelangt. Endlich kein verheizn der Verlustleistung mehr 
Bin aufs Datasheet schon gespannt, was wurde an der Regelelectronic genau verändert ?
Endlich kann ich meinen Heatmaster in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken!


----------



## Kurry (1. September 2013)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das LT bleibt aber wohl in der 5er Generation und damit mit Analog-Endstufen. Das aquaero 6 wird´s laut News nur als Pro und XT geben.



Ich habe ja noch die Hoffnung, dass AC erst die Kuh melkt und dann zur Vernunft kommt.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. September 2013)

Kurry schrieb:


> Ich habe ja noch die Hoffnung, dass AC erst die Kuh melkt und dann zur Vernunft kommt.


 Kommt drauf an wie sie die digitale Ansteuerung realisiert haben, aber alleine die Bauteile werden mehrkosten, um den Preis wies alte 5er LT wird man ein neues 6er LT nicht anbieten können.


----------



## Kurry (1. September 2013)

Klar, aber man spart ja eh automatisch den Kühler, das sind bis zu 20€. Das LT ist halt genial, eine Displayversion würd ich mir nie kaufen.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. September 2013)

Kurry schrieb:


> Klar, aber man spart ja eh automatisch den Kühler, das sind bis zu 20€. Das LT ist halt genial, eine Displayversion würd ich mir nie kaufen.


 
Ich weiß bis heute nicht warum Aquatuning damals dem Aquero 5 Leistungstransistoren spendierte? Damals gabe es es schon PWM-Technik die eine saubere Ausgangsspannung liefert (sowohl im unterem als auch im oberen V Bereich). Der einzige Grunde der mir einfällt, es wäre zu teuer gekommen!
Beim 5er gabe es ja sogar Wasserkühler wenn man mehr Ausgangsleistung pro Kanal bereitstellen wollte.
Heatmaster hats m.m nach recht gut hinbekommen, nur was bringt mir eine Lüftersteuerung die EOL ist, und unter WIN8 nicht mehr laufen will..........


----------



## Shoggy (2. September 2013)

Es scheint wohl an dir vorbeigegangen zu sein, dass wir mit dem aquaero 3.07 bereits eine PWM Variante hatten, die dann später "analogisiert" wurde und als aquaero 4.00 auf den Markt kam. Der Grund hierfür ist ganz einfach und wohl auch der gleiche weshalb man beim Heatmaster selbiges vollzogen hat: es ist und bleibt eben ein PWM Signal und das funktioniert nicht zuverlässig mit diversen Lüftern oder Pumpen. Lüfter brummen oder klacken und Pumpen laufen nicht zuverlässig an bzw. lassen sich nur schlecht regeln. Beim Heatmaster kommen aber vom technischen Design noch andere Nachteile hinzu, die dort sicherlich auch den Wechsel auf eine analoge Regelung begünstigt haben, aber darum soll es hier nicht gehen.

Fakt ist PWM taugt einfach nicht für diesen Anwendungsbereich. Vor allem jetzt, wo es immer mehr PWM Lüfter (nicht mit der PWM Stromversorgung verwechseln!) am Markt gibt, die mit so einer Ansteuerung nicht klarkommen und für Pumpen ist es ohnehin nicht wirklich geeignet - aber das war zur damaligen Zeit noch gar kein Thema. Um Das Signal sinnvoll zu glätten und eine zuverlässige Spannungsrückmessung zu haben müsste man einen irren Aufwand betreiben - nein, danke. Da war die analoge Variante trotz des Nachteils mit der Wärmeentwicklung auf jeden Fall der richtige Weg.

Beim aquaero 5 hätten wir gerne bereits die Schaltregler wie auf dem 6er gehabt, nur stand da relativ schnell fest, dass das Gerät dadurch VIEL zu teuer wird und es vor allem auch vom Platz her kaum realisierbar wird. Erst mit dem 6er sind die nötigen Bauteile dank des technischen Fortschritts jetzt so stark integriert, das es vom Platz her hinhaut und es halbwegs bezahlbar ist.

Noch ein zwei Worte zum LT. Beim 5er LT ist den meisten wohl gar nicht bewusst, dass wir das unter Preis verkaufen. Das Teil dient uns in erster Linie nur dazu um im entsprechenden Preissegment Kunden abzufischen. Die Rechnung geht dadurch wieder auf, dass ein solcher Kunde dann meist auch noch Zubehör kauft und evtl. später mal ein Update auf was neues macht. Ein aquaero 5 LT müsste also eigentlich viel teuer sein und ein 6er LT erst recht. Hier besteht schließlich kein Grund mehr für einen _Sonderpreis_ denn es konkurriert schließlich mit nichts. Mit diesem Gerät würden wir uns momentan nur ins eigene Fleisch schneiden zumal es auch die Möglichkeit bietet aus einem aquaero 5 ein 6er zu machen. Das wir daran kein Interesse haben dürfte wohl verständlich sein. Vielleicht erschließt sich jetzt so ganz nebenbei dem ein oder anderen auch warum es das Display bei uns nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt.

Die Wahrheit tut eben manchmal weh 

Um den Traum von einem 6er LT aber nicht gänzlich platzen zu lassen. Es ist nicht so, dass wir generell sagen es wird nie kommen, aber vorerst gibt es keine Pläne dafür und auch keinen Zeitraum. Wenn es irgendwann mal kommen sollte, wird es wie erwähnt möglicherweise aber auch gar nicht das vermeintliche Schnäppchen, was sich manche erhoffen.

PS: wir sind übrigens die Firma *Aqua Computer *


----------



## Kurry (2. September 2013)

Es erwartet ja keiner unbedingt ein Schnäppchen! 

Ich zb kann mit einem Display einfach nichts anfangen, weil ich es optisch und funktionell nicht möchte. Als Neukunde müsste ich dann auf die neue Technik verzichten  müssen. Jetzt kann ich mich immerhin mit dem 5er zufrieden geben, auch wenn ein 6er sowohl Verschlauchung als auch Verkabelung einfacher machen würde.


----------



## xCiRE007x (2. September 2013)

Eigentlich reicht die 6er Pro vollkommen aus ? Wer braucht denn zusätzlich noch die daddeleien von Tastatur und Touchscreen ? Das stellt man einmal ein und fertig..

da spart man dan gut und gerne viel Geld. Ich bestelle die 6 Pro morgen und bin extrem gespannt


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. September 2013)

sieht interessant aus! eine Aquaero 6 LT würde ich mir auch kaufen. das display und die mögliche steuerung ohne die software ist schon ganz praktisch, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. 
wenn der AQ5 lt mit 60 unter wert ist, wo müsste der eigendlich sein? bei 100? dann wäre eine AQ6 lt für 120 wohl richtig angesiedelt. bei dem, was der kann, ist das immernoch ein guter preis. teuer, aber angemessen.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Oktober 2013)

Shoggy schrieb:


> Es scheint wohl an dir vorbeigegangen zu sein, dass wir mit dem aquaero 3.07 bereits eine PWM Variante hatten, die dann später "analogisiert" wurde und als aquaero 4.00 auf den Markt kam.



Habe mich erst seit 2011 mit Wakue & Lüfisteuerungen beschäftigt!
Damals wars 5er gerade brandaktuell



Shoggy schrieb:


> Der Grund hierfür ist ganz einfach und wohl auch der gleiche weshalb man beim Heatmaster selbiges vollzogen hat: es ist und bleibt eben ein PWM Signal und das funktioniert nicht zuverlässig mit diversen Lüftern oder Pumpen. Lüfter brummen oder klacken und Pumpen laufen nicht zuverlässig an bzw. lassen sich nur schlecht regeln.



Am heatmaster habe ich schon sehr viele Lüfter gestest, Coolermaster 140er bis zum 200er, Nocuta & NB-black Silenc - keiner hatte jemals Probleme mit "LAGERSCHLEIFEN" der Einzige der mir bis dato einfällt, ist ein 220er (Coolermaster) nur scheint das konstruktionsbedingt zu sein.Dieser schleift bei Reduktion der Drehzahl, sowohl bei PWM-Anspeißung & mittels Poti. 



Shoggy schrieb:


> Fakt ist PWM taugt einfach nicht für diesen Anwendungsbereich. Vor allem jetzt, wo es immer mehr PWM Lüfter (nicht mit der PWM Stromversorgung verwechseln!) am Markt gibt, die mit so einer Ansteuerung nicht klarkommen und für Pumpen ist es ohnehin nicht wirklich geeignet - aber das war zur damaligen Zeit noch gar kein Thema.


Bei den Pumpen geben ich dir recht !
Nur PWM gleich den ELTRONTECHNIK tot angedein lassen, na das muss nicht sein. Meine Erfahrung mit PWM sind nur gute, das Frequenzfieben hatte ich nie und die Lebensdauer der Lüfis ist dadurch auch nicht merklich gesunken. 



Shoggy schrieb:


> Um Das Signal sinnvoll zu glätten und eine zuverlässige Spannungsrückmessung zu haben müsste man einen irren Aufwand betreiben - nein, danke. Da war die analoge Variante trotz des Nachteils mit der Wärmeentwicklung auf jeden Fall der richtige Weg.


Es kommt immer drauf an welchen Lüfter-Typus man steuern möchte, ich kann mit PWM leben & auch die besagten "Nachteile". Mir ist das Lieber, als 20 Watt sinnlos in Wärme umzuwandeln, nur weil ich dadurch eine saubere Ausgangsspannung bekomme. 


Shoggy schrieb:


> Beim aquaero 5 hätten wir gerne bereits die Schaltregler wie auf dem 6er gehabt, nur stand da relativ schnell fest, dass das Gerät dadurch VIEL zu teuer wird und es vor allem auch vom Platz her kaum realisierbar wird. Erst mit dem 6er sind die nötigen Bauteile dank des technischen Fortschritts jetzt so stark integriert, das es vom Platz her hinhaut und es halbwegs bezahlbar ist.


Sicher, Technik ändert sich und auch im Custom-Chip Bereich wird es einen Wandel gegeben haben. Würd mich brennend interessieren wie ihr die Anspeißung denn realisiert habt! 
Nun gibts ja eine Technik die PWM in Zukunft ablösen wird 


Shoggy schrieb:


> PS: wir sind übrigens die Firma *Aqua Computer *


 

Hab das mit der Firma verwechselt bei der ich bestellt habe - MEA CULPA !

Grüße Razzor


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2013)

Kurry schrieb:


> Es erwartet ja keiner unbedingt ein Schnäppchen!
> 
> Ich zb kann mit einem Display einfach nichts anfangen, weil ich es optisch und funktionell nicht möchte. Als Neukunde müsste ich dann auf die neue Technik verzichten  müssen. Jetzt kann ich mich immerhin mit dem 5er zufrieden geben, auch wenn ein 6er sowohl Verschlauchung als auch Verkabelung einfacher machen würde.


 

Weiß nicht, wie es beim 6er ist, aber ich gehe stark davon aus, genauso wie afaik beim 5er und der Konkurrenz aus dem letzten Jahrtausend: Aufgesteckt.
Es sollte problemlos möglich sein, dass Display abzunehmen und nur die Regelplatine zu betreiben, wenn man es aus Modding-Gründen partour nicht haben will (wobei ich nicht sehe, was gegen einen intern verbautes Ae mit Display spricht).

Zugegebenermaßen wäre es fair und imho nicht geschäftschädigend, wenn AC das auch gleich so verkaufen würde. Nicht als "Nachfolger" für den billigen 5er LT (Dumping-Preise also? Hab mich schon immer gefragt, wie dieser Kampfpreis erzielt wurde  ), sondern einfach 20 € unter dem Pro. Zusätzliche Entwicklungs- und Produktionskosten entstehen ja keine.


----------

